

What Makes A Kick-Ass Tech Team? - raheemm
http://www.businessinsider.com/what-makes-a-kick-ass-tech-team-2010-4

======
dpritchett
This same article is already on the front page here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1279068>

To be fair the article is hosted on a different domain but the content is
identical.

